# 66 Schwinns deluxe



## Chocolat96 (May 11, 2019)

Here is pictures of my 66 Coppertone Schwinn deluxe 2 speed kickback that I pick up from a member here cleanup and polish all the chrome on it before and after pictures 









[A



TTACH=full]996505[/ATTACH]


----------



## Kramai88 (May 11, 2019)

Great job on the bike. It looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

